
ASK HN: Need feedback on my SaaS for editing HTML themes - kimbak
After 2 weeks on coding, I just released Themepage, a SaaS I originally built to easily edit the HTML themes I bought on Envato and other marketplaces. 
Feedback is always a gift so please do not hesitate to test and send me any question&#x2F;advice. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;themepage.co<p>Kimbak
======
Ecstatify
1) The checkbox on the registration form to agree to the terms of service is
very difficult to see

2) Should display somewhere the requirements for the password, annoying to
submit a form and then to be told the password doesn't meet the requirements

3) When I try to select all the text in the edit context popup in closes the
popup

4) "Free version allows you to edit a maximum of 30 contents" you should
really mention this somewhere

5) When I'm editing a page how can I go back to the main menu

6) Search doesn't seem to work on the index page, there is a page called
privacy-policy and when I search for policy no results get returned, need to
do contains instead of starts with

7) Notifications don't disappear after an action has been completed "Page was
successfully updated!"

8) Maybe have a recycle bin that deletes after 30 days incase you delete
something by mistake

9) On the signin page it says "Welcome back bla bla"

10) "Simple CMS for any purchased html themes" what if you got a free html
theme ..

11) Maybe to have a bit of a story why you created this tool

12) "Better for collaboration Invite teammates to work on the content with
you." can two people simultaneously work on the same document ? If not what's
going to happen if two people are editing the document at the same time

Maybe you could sign up to the IndieHackers website to get more feedback and
potential customers

~~~
kimbak
Thank you so much. Much appreciated. This is a so valuable feedback.

10) Already changed :)

I'll implement other suggestions asap.

------
TekMol
Usually I would not do the "Sign up to try it" dance, but for a fellow HNler
.. ok. (But I already didn't like you that much anymore :))

But then I had to do free work for Google by tagging photos as fire hydrants
and crosswalks. After a while I got tired of that and said "Fuck you! I hate
you!" without even getting to your product.

~~~
kimbak
Hahaha. Sorry for me ... and Google then :)) Anyway, than you for this
feedback !

------
outsidetheparty
Apologies in advance:

* If you used `outline` instead of `border` to indicate editable elements, that'd fix the annoying 'content moves by 2px every time I hover over something' problem.

* Editing in a modal instead of inline directly in the page feels very dated.

* There's at least one content block in your sample that isn't editable -- the 2nd para on the "Terms and Conditions" page contains a link that can be edited but the rest fo the text can't. Suggests that your parser for finding editable chunks of content is a bit fragile.

* Yes, after uploading some sample HTML, I see your parser is unusably fragile; any nested element at all (including simple text styling) will break your tool and make the element uneditable; only leaf nodes can be edited with your tool. (Also my uploaded file isn't editable; it shows the hover highlights but nothing happens when I click on them.)

* (I uploaded an extra index.html into the sample website. Now it has two index.htmls in it! Not sure how that will work out on download....)

* It can only edit text. Not links, not images, not layout, not anything else. Even if you're aiming for the most technophobic of customers they're still going to want more control than you're giving them.

The only real value-add you have here is in parsing existing HTML and allowing
nontechnical people to change the text nodes inside it -- at minimum you'll
need to improve how you identify editable nodes _substantially_ before this
can be considered at all usable for purpose.

~~~
outsidetheparty
Ooh, ok, now I realize users can also replace images under some circumstances.
User-uploaded images are hosted at publicly-accessible URLs, which makes it
likely you'll be inadvertently hosting some unsavory content before too long.

There are also a number of hiccups and contradictions on your pricing page,
and quite a few things listed there that don't appear to be represented in
your (current) offering...

------
onion2k
I don't understand it. I can modify the content of a page easily, but there's
no option to change the theme. For example, I tried changing the hero title
text from blue to red, and there wasn't any way to do that. Calling the
product 'themepage' implies you can change, well, the theme.

~~~
kimbak
I should have spent more time on choosing the right name :))) I just took the
first name that came to my mind.

------
bszupnick
It looks really great! I was only able to look at one page before having to
get back to work, but I have a couple of things:

1) On `[https://themepage.co/pricing`](https://themepage.co/pricing`) in the
`free` plan you write both "1 websites" and "1 user(s)". I'd say get rid of
the 's's and the parens in the free plan, and then get rid of the parens in
the other plans (obviously keeping the 's's.

2) On `[https://themepage.co/pricing`](https://themepage.co/pricing`) you
write `Support : Help center` where it should be `Support: Help center` and
similarly for the `Support: HC+email`

3) On `[https://themepage.co/pricing`](https://themepage.co/pricing`) your
email of "edson@themepage.co" should either be a "mailto:" link or minimally
text I can copy and paste.

~~~
kimbak
Thank you bszupnick! Pricing page updated!

------
stevekemp
Looks like you have some XSS issues in the editor; for example changing text
to "<script>alert(3)</script>"

~~~
kimbak
Thank you. Issue is now solved.

------
hyder_m29
You need to provide us a way to test it without registering.

~~~
uberswe
I agree with this. And as others have said, you can just enter junk info. To
get more reliable info from users I would suggest that you ask for their info
and if they want to register when they want to export their site. The only way
to export would be the link via an email if you are not registered and using
the service for free.

~~~
kimbak
Thank you. This is a great feedback. I need to tweak my framework for that.
I'll definitely look at this.

